# Waze new ver. 4.0 Feedback



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Just got an iOS update for Waze that seem to include some major improvements. Just wondering if anyone uber tested it as yet. I used it before, long time ago, just once but stopped because of mapping accuracy. I hope they've addressed this.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hmmm,seems iOS only so far


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Just got an iOS update for Waze that seem to include some major improvements. Just wondering if anyone uber tested it as yet. I used it before, long time ago, just once but stopped because of mapping accuracy. I hope they've addressed this.





Avi-ator said:


> Just got an iOS update for Waze that seem to include some major improvements. Just wondering if anyone uber tested it as yet. I used it before, long time ago, just once but stopped because of mapping accuracy. I hope they've addressed this.


I tried it today and the route is much larger with a different look, it tells you how many miles/hr you are going but have only tried it once today. Certainly an improvement, although I didn't really have a problem with it except on some directions. I like the traffic and police alerts too, so I tend to use it primarily.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

I tried it today and not sure why but everything but the streets were visible, I mean it was completely blank, no lines or highlights. It looked like I was driving in a desert with wazers, restaurants, cops, and hazards going by, see pic:







If it wasn't for turn by turn audio and the distance meter at the top of the screen, I'd be blind. Strangely, after the uber trip, I launched it uber-free and the streets lit up in its new glorious colors. Hope it was a glitch, will give it one more go


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

It's so easy to notify to give alerts - love it. Got thanks too! Great app now with big improvements. I'm using iPhone 6 with the latest update.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I dont know how you Waze guys do it with all that cartoon stuff. But its like whiskey I guess, Jameson for Catholics, Bushmills for Protestants.
Whatever works for ya


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I dont know how you Waze guys do it with all that cartoon stuff. But its like whiskey I guess, Jameson for Catholics, Bushmills for Protestants.
> Whatever works for ya


I have a heavy foot and appreciate the notice about police - the other stuff (cartoons) are for kids. New app couldn't be easier for nav. Also I can find the local gas stations and the current pricing and the closest Starbucks when I am in an unfamiliar area.
Give it a shot!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Give it a shot!


I have, I'm sticking with the Jamo


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I have, I'm sticking with the Jamo


Jamo eh, not hip to that - tell me more.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Jamo eh, not hip to that - tell me more.


Jamo = slang for Jameson ( I'm thirsty and my craving is slipping out here)

I use Google Maps


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Jamo = slang for Jameson ( I'm thirsty and my craving is slipping out here)
> 
> I use Google Maps


You speak with forked tongue 
Sounds like you shouldn't drive tonight. If whiskey is calling you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Used it a few times now, it's ok. I like that you can keep on sound for alerts but disable it for turn by turn. I also like the speedometer.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I tried it today and the route is much larger with a different look, it tells you how many miles/hr you are going but have only tried it once today. Certainly an improvement, although I didn't really have a problem with it except on some directions. I like the traffic and police alerts too, so I tend to use it primarily.





itsablackmarket said:


> Used it a few times now, it's ok. I like that you can keep on sound for alerts but disable it for turn by turn. I also like the speedometer.


iOS or Android?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> iOS or Android?


ios iPhone 6 with latest update, you still got the blank routing?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> iOS or Android?


iOS


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

The new version of Waze sucks on my iPhone 5. Harder to follow on a small screen. I don't like the thick purple line. Once you start navigation it does not allow you to view alternate routes unless you re-enter the destination. That's a real pain when driving. Is there a way to get the old Waze version back on iOS?


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

ShiftySheik said:


> The new version of Waze sucks on my iPhone 5. Harder to follow on a small screen. I don't like the thick purple line. Once you start navigation it does not allow you to view alternate routes unless you re-enter the destination. That's a real pain when driving. Is there a way to get the old Waze version back on iOS?


Yes there is, tap on the bottom bar while in nav mode, you can stop, change route or send ETA alsoyou can add a stop

Also in your settings you can change the purple line


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Did android get this update yet?


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> Yes there is, tap on the bottom bar while in nav mode, you can stop, change route or send ETA alsoyou can add a stop
> 
> Also in your settings you can change the purple line


Thanks, I see the bottom bar brings up the routes option. Where is the setting to change the thick purple line on nav?


----------

